
Reddit Is Revolting - duck
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/reddit-amageddon/
======
c_prompt
"You said it - they stink on ice." [1]

Sorry, couldn't help myself.

[1]
[https://youtu.be/sztf4hcGrB4?t=1m30s](https://youtu.be/sztf4hcGrB4?t=1m30s)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9822580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9822580)

------
paulhauggis
I think it's interesting that a company with that many page views is only
valued at $250 million.

~~~
nness
Pretty much their only revenue stream is page advertising, which I would
imagine is not that compelling for investors. Particularly since each
community is bespoke, with mixed engagement. It'd be a nightmare to
commercialise.

~~~
veb
I thought the gold thing helped too?

I always wondered why they didn't set some deals up with places like Teespring
or Welovefine to explore other revenue options.

~~~
nness
Probably their best bet would have been to build the tools which let the
communities monetise themselves they want they wanted, then take a cut of the
sales through that service.

